# schicke Code wo finden ?



## rollerueckwaerts (25. Februar 2011)

*schicke CodeBox wo finden ?*

Hallo,
ich suche eine Codebox die ich frei verwenden darf und die etwas her macht ;-)

Am liebsten eine wie auf den angehängten Bild.

Welche benutzt ihr ?





Lieben Dank schon jetzt******


----------



## SpiceLab (27. Februar 2011)

> *schicke Code wo finden ?*


Suchst du eine äußerlich schick wirkende Box, oder, wie im Betreff benannt und im Anhang dokumentiert, einen "schicken Code", was immer du dir darunter vorstellst?! :suspekt:

Wie auch immer deine Antwort lauten wird,  hätte dir in den vergangenen zwei Tagen zwischenzeitlich längst mögliche erhoffte  Quellen genannt


----------



## Halpha (5. März 2011)

Hallo,

versuch doch so eine Box selbst zu basteln. Ist bestimmt eine gute Übung und so schwer kann das nicht sein.

Wenn du es versuchst, helfe ich natürlich auch gerne bei Fragen.


----------



## SpiceLab (7. März 2011)

rollerueckwaerts hat gesagt.:


> ich suche eine Codebox die ich frei verwenden darf und die etwas her macht ;-)
> 
> Am liebsten eine wie auf den angehängten Bild.


Wenn vom Autor des Stylesheets in den nicht abgelichteten Zeilen kein Copyright ausgewiesen ist, greif zu ;-)


----------

